# 4 Kiko ladies due in early January



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My 4 Kiko does are getting really round! And udders are growing! These are all due jan 14-15 bred to my black Kiko buck. Thistle is a second freshener. She is polled so I'm really hoping for a polled Doeling or two from her! Twilight, Dove and Dotti are ff. Would love doelings from each of them too to keep! Here's Thistle and Dove and the buck they are bred too. Will have to get pics of Twilight and Dotti.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay! Best wishes for hearty doe twins all around!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay your Kiko girls are due before mine! Can’t wait to see babies


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful goats! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here's the 2 kikos I didn't have pics before. Sorry it's a bad pic of Twilight, the black one. And then Dotti, who is a force to be reckoned with! She knows how to use her horns and may soon take over Lucy's position as queen. She's 75% Kiko and is a big girl already. The other 3 are 100%.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

They all look good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah... Dotti does have that queenly look about her the way she holds her head! Is she tame with you?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sadly, no, Dotti is not tame and neither are any of these 4 girls. I had them shipped here all the way from Saskatchewan from Crazy Creek ranch, top-notch Kiko breeder. It's a large herd there. I've had them just over a year now and hoping with time they will become more tame yet. I don't spend a lot of time just playing with my goats but most of them are friendly and like to be petted a little. These girls have already become less frightened of me as I walk through the pen but still don't want me touching them. Here's a pic of Dove and Twilights udders this morning.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all very nice, I can't wait to see their kids! 
I have to wait until mid March for my Kiko girl to kid. (doh)


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothing much seems to be happening with my Kiko girls yet.....as for udders, Dotti really has no udder to speak of yet, but she seems the most uncomfortable! I think Twilight and Dove are looking most ready, although I keep reminding myself that Thistle, second freshener, had a really tiny udder when she kidded a single buck last year. She caught me totally off guard when I walked into the barn that morning and she was busy caring for her little boy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Eeek! Only a few more days until you have a whole barnyard full of kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So Dotti, the bossy one, is being extra bossy this morning! Ligs are soft, no udder to speak of, but a bright pink and longish hoo-ha! I sure hope she's not getting ready to kid with no milk!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dotti is still being such a brat to the others! Here's her backside now.... hardly looks ready to deliver does she?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I just felt her udder and it's actually feeling really firm!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess she just has an udder with all the capacity up high/inside!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe! I've never felt such a shallow but totally tight udder before! I've separated her in a kidding pen in case she's serious about this, but also so the rest of the herd doesn't keep having to run from her. Crazy kidding hormones!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dotti kidded! I was away for a few hours this evening and came home to this tiny doeling with Dotti and a dead buckling. It looked like she hadn't cleaned him off at all and he possibly suffocated. This is why I try so hard to be there when they kid, especially first time moms! So sad. On a positive note....her udder is so tiny I doubt she could have fed two. And it's the doeling that lived! This one may be a keeper! Dotti is being a good mom and baby is nursing fine.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! What a beautiful doeling! She is a cutie that's for sure. I love her coloring. 
I'm so sorry about the buckling passing.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

That sounds like she followed the doe code, waited till you were out for the evening. Yes, it's sad about the buckling, however, just look at that pretty little kid learning to nurse. Priceless. Congratulations to you and Dotti!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! Trying not to beat myself up for missing it. I really expected Dotti to wait a number of weeks yet, up until she started acting all crazy yesterday! She had me confused! Her little girl is doing great! Just looks so tiny compared to the Boer crosses. Kikos are known for smaller birth weights for ease of kidding. She sure seems lively and healthy tho!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry about the buckling it's always sad, but there isn't much you can do. It's happened already and unfortunately, there is no way to go back. What important is you got a healthy baby and mom.

I was just going to comment on how tiny she looked! She is a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

minibarn said:


> Thanks! Trying not to beat myself up for missing it. I really expected Dotti to wait a number of weeks yet, up until she started acting all crazy yesterday! She had me confused! Her little girl is doing great! Just looks so tiny compared to the Boer crosses. Kikos are known for smaller birth weights for ease of kidding. She sure seems lively and healthy tho!


The size of Kiko kids from my 2 Kiko does always takes me aback compared to the Boer kids! They make me a bit nervous but then they are active and very thrifty and fast growing kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes she's itty bitty but seems feisty! I let her and Dotti back out with the herd this aft and Dotti is being very protective so I think she'll be fine. I'll need her kidding pen soon for the next delivery!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Today is Dove's turn, but she sure is taking her sweet time! Hopefully I'll come back with baby news in a little while!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck! I hope you and Dove have an easy time of it!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dove and Thistle both kidded twins! My parents and neice stopped in for a couple hours and got in the fun Both does kidded unassisted and are trying to get their kids nursing. Going out shortly to see how they're doing and will try to get pics. I actually think maybe Twilight is getting ready to give up her kids today yet too!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! So exciting, both twins you must be over the moon with your girls.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooo, So exciting!!! Congrats on all the new cuties!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Feels a bit crazy having so many kidding at once! I'm thrilled with these Kiko mothers! Of the 7 does who have kidded here so far only the 3 kikos did it without my help. Here's Dotti with her flashy speckled boys and then Thistle with her white boy and (I think) polled black doeling!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet! 
Ugh I wish my girl would let me see what she's been carrying! Until then lots more pictures please.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> So sweet!
> Ugh I wish my girl would let me see what she's been carrying! Until then lots more pictures please.


Since you asked for more.....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my goodness! I want a Kiko now...they're so cute. Do they get really big like boers or are they more mid size?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I would say kikos tend to be slightly smaller than the heavy Boers although there are some big ones too. They are known for smaller birth weights which makes for easier kidding but then they grow fast.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are cute! Congrats on all the babies and the uneventful births!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

minibarn said:


> I would say kikos tend to be slightly smaller than the heavy Boers although there are some big ones too. They are known for smaller birth weights which makes for easier kidding but then they grow fast.


Thanks for that info. I guess I'll stick with my Dwarfs. 
I have a bunk leg so I can't have anything that can rip me off my feet. one of our boer wethers is just too big and strong at times, though he has a heart of gold and mild temperament when it's dinner time he forgets he's as big as he is and boy howdy...it's rodeo time.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Not to be outdone.....Twilight kidded twin girls just now! Like the others, all on her own and kids are quickly up and nursing. I love these ladies! They may be more nervous of me than my Boers but I'm loving the ease of kidding and mothering! Twilight's doelings are a solid black and a solid red. Pics to come eventually. I'm feeling wiped and there may be other does kidding tonight yet!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That's awesome! (dance)Can't wait to see them, congrats! Good luck on the other does!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

They unleashed the kid flood! :heehee:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the six pack of kids!:clapping::kid::kid2::kid3woo)


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Wow! Filling up your barn quickly! Congratulations, they are all so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

cristina-sorina said:


> Wow! Filling up your barn quickly! Congratulations, they are all so cute!


Yes! I'm loving it! We're halfway done now....8 more does to go! (In my other waiting thread)
And here's a pic of the youngest set, Twilight's doelings. Love them both but especially the red! I'll be keeping all the doelings of these Kiko girls since they have such great genetics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Real cuties. Remember Goat Scout's 2019 kidding thread. Pics and tally!
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2019-kidding-tally.201873/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------

